# Pricing your DTG T-shirt’s for retail and wholesale



## Tee_Shirts (Sep 20, 2018)

What are some examples of your pricing structures you use for your DTG prints? How much do you upcharge your ink usage? What do you charge to make a design when they don’t have one? How to you deal with bulk pricing?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: Pricing your DTG T-shirt’s for retail and wholesale*

*Pricing:*
Pricing depends on your business model. Some people sell their shirts for $6 and some for $26. If you are into the POD business, printing t-shirts for others, then the average gross profit per shirt is $5. 

There are way too many business models (and variations)... so pricing is a very complicated subject. Personally, I don't have a fixed price. Some shirts sell better than others. 

*Bulk Pricing:* 
1. I don't know anyone offering bulk pricing for DTG.
2. It doesn't make much sense, as is is a relatively slow and expensive process. You could however, pass on the discount you get from buying bulk shirts. Probably 20 to 50 cents for 50+ shirts.


*Ink cost:*
1. Ink cost vary. Epson inks for example are fairly expensive, and a large print on a black shirt can easily use $3 worth of ink, whereas another printer using different inks may use only $1.
2. Printing white t-shirts is much cheaper than printing dark ones. With the cheaper inks, you can print a white shirt for as low as 15 cents.


----------

